# Such a pretty pattern



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/pandasilkDK-motherofpearl-scarf.html


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

Very pretty, especially in that color.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Such a pretty pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it is very pretty, especially in the color shown. I just love the edge detail.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had this one on my to do list for about 3 years. It is beautiful.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

That is pretty. I've added it to my very long to do list.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a gorgeous pattern, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

love Crystal Palace for yarns.....made my first ribbon scarf from ribbon yarn I got from them. The scarf was for my teenage GD who was a Jr. in high school at the time. When she wore it to school everyone wanted to know where she bought it!! ahhhh memories can be triggered when you least expect it! Beautiful pattern, by the way! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

momofoliver said:


> Very pretty, especially in that color.


Agreed! I'll save this link. Thanks, mevbb!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a pretty scarf, thank you :-D


----------

